# 2011 Roubaix SL2 frame weight



## new2rd (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm wondering how heavy my SL2 8r 54cm frame weighs? I'm not looking for an exact, just a close ballpark. The reason I'm asking? I was suprised to find out that my bike weighs 18.45 and that's with lighter Mavic K10 wheels. I hear about people getting their bikes to ridiculous weights and I saw that the top of the line SL3 Roubaix's weigh 15 lbs. I don't see where the 3+ lbs is coming from (I'm swapping out the crankset now). If I look at the rest of the component set, there's only about 1/2 lb to cut... I can go on. I'm actually not looking to get this down to some ridiculous light weight, just wondering what the weight difference is between the frame builds. Is my SL2 8r a couple lbs heavier than the SWorks frame, or is it a matter of a few hundred grams? :mad2:


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

No your Sl2 isn't 2 pounds heavier. Unless you are an elite amateur racer or a pro...and you aren't on a 8r carbon frame ...then don't sweat the pound or so. Diminishing return for weight...cash outlay yields very little return in terms of weight savings...mostly in stiffness which is helpful for performance.
My Roubaix SL3 Pro size 58cm with 10r carbon built with Campy...carbon crank, shifters...Toupe saddle...carbon FSA Kwing handlebar etc...weighs 18 lbs..maybe a hint more...don't have a frame scale. This is running with tubes...23c Vittoria Rubino Pro III clinchers and Fulcrum 5 wheels which are 1800g +. I don't buy into the worth of uber light or the weight weenie thing and I am an ex racer and been riding for 30 years. The engine matters way more than a pound or two...frame stiffness matters as well and even that is debatable. If you do a lot of climbing weight matters because you are effectively carrying the bike up the hill. If each of us lose 5 lbs and ride a hundred more miles a week we will solve any performance difference between your 8r carbon frame and a S-works bike.
Btw...wheels matter for weight and stiffness but be careful what you wish for. Uber light racing wheels 'may' be fragile and will be stiff and stiff which is good for efficient energy transfer from pedals to road speed is not good for comfort....so pick your poison. Take the Fulcrum wheels I ride. To me the 5's are the sweet spot. Great for training and big miles because they have some compliancy and mass to quell road disturbances...but Fulcrum 0's clearly get the nod for racing and weight savings. They will also jar your fillings more if you ride rough roads and may be a bit more fragile and need a bit more attention to truing dependent on rider weight. Bikes are all about tradeoffs and to me I believe its silly to focus on a few grams.
Have fun.


----------



## new2rd (Aug 8, 2010)

Roadworthy, thanks for the reply. I love my Roubaix, but being my first road bike I'm not sure that I wouldn't love any bike. Anyway, I plan on getting some Sram RED shifters someday for the shorter throws on the right shifter, but other than that no plans on getting crazy with shaving weight. Definitley not going to buy $60+ carbon fiber bottle cages or any crazy thing like that. Just trying to get the best running and most comfortable machine possible on my 8r frame.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

new2nd...wheels are generally the best bang for buck. Latest trend is tubeless and some love 'em and others not so much. Can reduce weight by wheels, tubes and tires easier than by swapping frames. Groupsets are closer to a push in weight and also in terms of performance FWIW...more personal preference. You will likely appreciated the shorter throw ergos of the right hand Red lever for example. 

Your riding position on the bike and gearing for your strength will manifest the most speed improvement. Biggest gain pertains the rider...lots of riding...maybe some core and weight training...yoga is very good and diet. The cycling lifestyle is great because its conducive to good health. Enjoy the ride. The Roubaix is a great bike for the average cyclist, guys who like to ride distance...and/or guys with long legs that put a longer legged rider in a more traditional position on the bike without a lot of drop...helped by the long head tube.


----------



## Waxbytes (Sep 22, 2004)

It is wise to take any stated or advertised bike weight with a grain of salt .
There are some very lightweight bikes out there but there is also a fair bit of exaggeration as well.
When you combine advertising, the internet, and human ego you can get the impression that many people have to tie their bikes down so they don't float away like balloons when not being ridden.


----------



## zombiebiker (Mar 13, 2011)

2011 SL2 frame size 52 weighs 1250 grams. Frame, fork and headset combined is 1780. My stock 2011 roubaix elite weighed in at 19.8 lbs. I just needed the frame, so I removed my old parts from my 2010 Tarmac comp and did the switch. Bike now weighs 16.3lbs with SRAM rival group, Williams system 30 wheelset, toupe saddle. Frame is half a pound heavier than most race frames but I needed something comfortable on century rides.


----------



## kuykendallc (Dec 21, 2011)

My 2011 61cm weighs 21.05 pounds stock including bottle cages and Garmin mount. I will be getting a new wheelset soon and am hoping to drop a pound or so.


----------



## Moonnerd (Feb 18, 2012)

roadworthy said:


> If each of us lose 5 lbs and ride a hundred more miles a week we will solve any performance difference between your 8r carbon frame and a S-works bike.


Great point. I'm curious if there is a formula for how much of rider's weight loss equals pound of weight savings on a bike


----------



## potholered70 (Feb 14, 2012)

My 2011 SL2 Roubaix Comp Rival 52cm with FSA K-wing handlebar, Shimano A600 spd pedals and Ritchey WCS 4 axis stem weighs 18 lbs 40g. It still has the Fulcrum 6 rims with a set of Michelin Optimum Pro's and it's a great bike for long distance riding.
With an additional 800 dollar investment you could probably drop you're bikes weight with most of the Apex somponents still on it down to maybe 17 lbs or so but that would be with a more fragile set of rims, seatpost etc.
Anyway, you have a very nice bike. I'd just enjoy it as is. :thumbsup:


----------



## ChuckDiesel (Apr 16, 2011)

roadworthy said:


> and you aren't on a 8r carbon frame ...


Why do you say that? I've been following this thread as I have completely stock 2011 Roubaix Elite Apex Compact. 
First line of the description (written when it came out so obviously "new" no longer applies)

"New FACT 8r carbon, FACT IS constructed frame with Endurance Road geometry, Zertz inserts and tapered head tube for the perfect blend of stiffness, compliance and light weight" 

The stock wheels on mine, mavic cxp22s, are something like 2200 grams (I think, can't remember the actual weight when I weighed them). Can easily drop a pound or pound and half with a new set of wheels.


----------

